# WinCC flexible Rezepte



## wurm1986 (15 September 2008)

Hi, ich hab heute den Auftrag bekommen in Flexible 05 eine Rezeptverwaltung zu realisieren. Hab ich mir gedacht, nimmste die Boardmittel und guckst dir das an. Nun ja irgendwie sieht das ziemlich zum wegrennen aus, wenn man den Rezeptbuilder nimmt, da kriegt man nur eine große Textliste, in die man dann die Parameter eintragen kann und genau so soll es nicht aussehen. Von daher jetzt meine Frage, da ich auch heute, das erstemal ernsthaft selbst etwas in Flex machen durfte, wie realisiert man eine Rezeptverwaltung, die ordentlich aussieht. Hoffe mal ich drueck mich verstaendlich aus. Von daher danke schon mal Gruß Jens


----------



## johnij (16 September 2008)

wurm1986 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab heute den Auftrag bekommen in Flexible 05 eine Rezeptverwaltung zu realisieren. Hab ich mir gedacht, nimmste die Boardmittel und guckst dir das an. Nun ja irgendwie sieht das ziemlich zum wegrennen aus, wenn man den Rezeptbuilder nimmt, da kriegt man nur eine große Textliste, in die man dann die Parameter eintragen kann und genau so soll es nicht aussehen. Von daher jetzt meine Frage, da ich auch heute, das erstemal ernsthaft selbst etwas in Flex machen durfte, wie realisiert man eine Rezeptverwaltung, die ordentlich aussieht. Hoffe mal ich drueck mich verstaendlich aus. Von daher danke schon mal Gruß Jens


 
Lies mal bitte die Anlage
PS: Recipes bei WCF2007 gelten auch für WCF2005


----------



## wurm1986 (17 September 2008)

herzlichen Dank, das hat mich schon mal ein Stueck weiter gebracht, leider funktioniert nicht alles davon in flex 05, gerade das essentielle zum projektieren eines Rezepturenbildes geht nicht so wie da beschrieben. Man kann den Variablen nicht die Datensatznummer mitgeben wie da beschrieben auf Seite 76/77.


----------



## ich988 (18 September 2008)

Hi,
schau dir das mal an:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=23901413&caller=view

Da ist eigentlich alles was standartmässig möglich ist beschrieben und dazu gibts noch ein schönes Beispiel mit allen Funktionen 

Gruß
ich988


----------



## wurm1986 (18 September 2008)

muss mich entschuldigen, ich hab es bereits hinbekommen, herzlichen Dank trotzdem.


----------

